# Any lakes w/boat rentals?



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello,
Does anyone know of any lakes that have small boats for rent in lower southeast Michigan?
I'm looking to go perch fishing with the old lady...(don't know if she's coming back though) lol
Scott


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

I know that there are rentals available at Pontiac Lake


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

ScottSki said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking to go perch fishing with the old lady...(don't know if she's coming back though) lol
> Scott


Sounds familiar, must be a scott thing.
:lol:


----------



## Shortsleeve (Jan 23, 2007)

dont know what size you have in mind but Kensington on kent Lake rents them also


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

The Gander Mountain in Novi used to rent them, not sure if they still do.


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Stony Creek Metro Park near 26 and Mound. There are a couple on Lake St. Clair. I don't know if it is still open but there are boat rentals along Jefferson between 15 and 16 mile I think? Also, Lake Orion has boat rentals.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Lake in Pinckney rents them too. Not a lot of perch in that lake though. I think their boats were 25-30 dollars a day to rent.


----------



## jsopfe (Jan 21, 2007)

here is an artice from some newspaper that i saved from a while ago, believe it was either the Free Press or Detroit News

Boat Rental
The following are a few places that offer boat rentals or season-long leases. Additional locations may be found in the Yellow Pages under "boat renting and leasing."
Roy's Boat Harbor, 32715 S. River Road, Harrison Township, Macomb County. Daily rentals of 14- or 16-foot boats with outboard motors. $40-$60 daily, $20 anchor deposit. Fuel included. 1-810-463-1479.
The Boat Rental Club, 24400 E. Jefferson at Jefferson Beach Marina, boat slip B1, St. Clair Shores, Macomb County. Daily or seasonal rentals of powerboats and sailboats up to 35 feet long. Prices vary according to size and duration. Certified instruction available for sailing, powerboating and navigation. 1-810-779-2888.
Charlie's Boat and Bait Market, 13468 La Plaisance Road, Monroe Township, Monroe County. Daily rentals of aluminum fishing boats, $10/hr with a four-hour minimum. Weekdays, $50 all day. 1-734-241-1545.
Pontiac Lake Marina, 2451 Orchard Lake Road, White Lake Township, Oakland County. Daily rental of 24-foot pontoon boats ($20/hr), rowboats ($4/hr) and canoes ($4/hr) on Pontiac Lake. 1-248-666-9873.
Rollo's Detroit River Kayak Tours, 416 Field (Honest ? John's Bar and No Grill), Detroit, Wayne County. Detroit River kayak trek from Belle Isle to Ft. Wayne on 16-foot ocean kayaks. Hours vary. Groups limited to 12. Cost is $20; special ladies-only Monday twilight tour, $6. 1-313-824-3160.
Boat rentals are available at five of the 13 Huron-Clinton Metroparks. Unless noted, boats of 12 and 14 feet cost $4 per hour or $16 per day; two- and four-person paddle boats are $7 per hour. The locations are:
Kensington Metropark, between Milford and Brighton, off I-96 at Kent Lake Road or Kensington Road exits in Livingston and Oakland counties. 1-800-477-3178.
Stony Creek Metropark on 26 Mile about three miles west of M-53 in Macomb and Oakland counties. Canoe rentals available for $4 per hour. 1-800-477-7756.
Willow Metropark, off I-275 at South Huron Road near New Boston, Wayne County. Aqua cycle rentals $8 per hour. 1-800-477-3182.
Delhi Metropark, five miles northwest of Ann Arbor along Huron River Drive, Washtenaw County. Canoe trips along the Huron River include a three-hour paddle from Hudson Mills Metropark for $24, or a one-hour trip from Dexter-Huron Metropark for $15. Transportation from Delhi to the other parks is provided; all trips end at Delhi. 1-800-477-3191.
Huron Meadows Metropark, south of Brighton off Rickett and Hammel roads, Livingston County. Rowboats are $3 per hour or $12 per day for a 12-foot boat, $3.50 and $14 per day for a 14-footer. 1-800-477-3193.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

ScottSki, They also rent them on Wamplers Lake(marina on M124) and Evans Lake(resort on US12), out in the Irish Hills. Capnhook


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

THANKS EVERYONE!
you saved me a lot in gas driving around!


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

Not really SE Michigan, and not really a perch lake, but I was out at Lake Ovid (near St. Johns) this weekend and they rent everything from Row Boats to Pontoons.


----------

